#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση

## castor_troy

Καλησπέρα, ήθελα να ρωτήσω εαν μπαίνουν στις συγκεντρωτικές του 2014:

α) οι κρατήσεις 2% τσμέδε και 1% Εμπ (για οικοδομική άδεια)
β) το διπλότυπο είσπραξης στον ΚΑΕ 3438 (για το μητρώο ΜΕΚ του Υπεχωδε)

ευχαριστώ

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα , οι συγκεκριμένες δαπάνες δεν καταχωρούνται στην ΜΥΦ. ΔΕΣ ΤΗΝ *ΠΟΛ 1078 17/03/2014*

----------


## castor_troy

ευχαριστώ!

----------

